# [SOLVED] System się "wyłożył"

## Xywa

Witam wszystkich,

Pracowałem sobie dzisiaj parę godzin na kompie, i po edycji /etc/conf.d/net postanowiłem zrobić restart...

Jakież było moje zdziwienie gdy po restarcie system nie wstał, a raczej uruchomił się,i dalej uruchamia się nieprawidłowo.

Na początku panika - pomyślałem że czeka mnie format, albo że może fizycznie dysk padł. Trochę ochłonęłem, uruchomiłem konopixa i okazało się że dane na wszytskich partycjach są OK. Sprawdziłem że głowny katalog był / zapchany (o tym w innym wątku), więc usunęłem zbędne pliki, restart i... dalej to samo.

System wygląda w ten sposób że gdy dojdzie do końca uruchamianie (w którym pokazują się błedy, że to tego nie może uruchomić, a to tamtego), i gdy sie zaloguję - mam tylko widoczny głowny folder / - i nic więcej. Zaczęłem eksperymentować i okazało się że spokojnie mogę podmontować całą brakującą resztę (/usr /tmp /var /opt /home) w moim przypadku na innych partycjach. Niestety odpalenie wielu komend systemowych kończy się komunikatem że dysk read-only (prawdopodobnie / - bo np. na /home udało mi się coś zapisać)

Podaję Wam poniżej rzeczy najbardziej chyba istotne:

[1] Podczas startu system w pewnym momencie "mówi":

 *Quote:*   

> .....
> 
> >> Activating mdev
> 
> ls: :No such file or directory
> ...

 

Tak wygląda df --si 

```
(none)  # df --si

Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs                 486M   110M   352M  24% /

/dev/hda3              486M   110M   352M  24% /

udev                    11M   205k    11M   2% /dev
```

a tak wygląda /etc/mftab

```
rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/hda3 / ext3 rw,noatime,data=ordered 0 0

none /proc proc rw 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec 0 0

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
```

Last edited by Xywa on Tue Jul 15, 2008 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mistix

A nie musisz czasem sprawdzić poprawności partycji fsck ?

----------

## Xywa

 *mistix wrote:*   

> A nie musisz czasem sprawdzić poprawności partycji fsck ?

 

Sprawdziłem - czysta.

A wiesz może jak zamienić zamontowaną partycje z read only  na rw?

Jakby udało mi się uruchomić rw, może bym odpalił jakieś rc-update czy cuś...

----------

## SlashBeast

Normalnie? mount -o remount,rw / np.

poza_tym Mdev i brak ls... czasem nie używałeś genkernela? Może initrd Ci wcieło? Nie mam pojęcia co może być nie tak, nie używam genkernela.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Normalnie? mount -o remount,rw / np.
> 
> pozatym Mdev i brak ls... czasem nie używałeś genkernela? Może initrd Ci wcieło? Nie mam pojęcia co może być nie tak, nie używam genkernela.

 no właśnie używam genkernela...czytałem juz o tym bugu (podobny problem do mojego): https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224431

niestety, podmontowalem z opcja rw, odpalilem rc-update, env-update   Dalej to samo... co dalej spróbowac?

================================================

Aha, maly update.

Nawet po podmontowaniu pozostalych partycji recznie, df --si ich nie widzi? Moze tu jest problem?

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## SlashBeast

przebuduj kernel... NORMALNIE. Albo dodac patcha na resume który jest na bugs.gentoo.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> przebuduj kernel... NORMALNIE. Albo dodac patcha na resume który jest na bugs.gentoo.

 

[1] Jak uzyc tego patcha? 

p.s w tym watku jest info ze 3.4.10_pre10 jest OK, ja uzywam 3.4.10-r1 czyli tez chyba powinno byc OK? Czy po patchowaniu mam przekompilowac jadro genkernelem?

[2] Opcja nr2 - kompilacja tradycyjna. Od 4 lat uzywa genkernela ze wzgledu na to ze automatycznie wykrywa sprzet po starcie. Oczywiscie kompiluje z opcja --menuconfig.

 *Quote:*   

> Konsekwencją wyboru genkernela jest to, że system będzie zmuszony do wykrywania dostępnego sprzętu przy każdym uruchomieniu komputera. W związku z tym, że genkernel nie wymaga od użytkownika żadnych ręcznych poprawek w konfiguracji, jest doskonałym rozwiązaniem dla tych wszystkich, którzy nie są najmocniejsi w samodzielnym kompilowaniu jądra. 
> 
> .....
> 
> Przy następnym uruchomieniu komputera zostanie najpierw wykonany plik initrd, który wykryje cały dostępny sprzęt i wczyta odpowiednie moduły, a następnie uruchomi się właściwy system. 

 

Moje pytanie brzmi, czy mozna tak skompilowac kernela recznie zeby byl tworzony inird jak w przypadku genkernela?

================================================

No niestety problem - okazalo sie ze podczas instalacji modulow znowu mi sie zapchal /. Podobnie jak wczesniej przy kompilacji genkernelem wszyskie pliki w katalogu /lib64/modules/aktualny_kernel sa 10 razy wieksze - watek na ten temat:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-698017-highlight-.html

sprobuje jeszcze raz przekompilowac stare jadro 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 - zobaczymy czy bedzie Ok czy tylko z 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 mam takie problemy...

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak budujesz kernel z palca to initrd jest zbędny chyba, że potrzebujesz jakieś wodotryski w stylu szyfrowania rootfs czy cuś. Co do zapchania sprawdz czy masz General setup > Optimize for size (Look out for broken compilers!)  odpalone, używa wtedy Os zamiast O2 co przekłada się na wygenerowanie mniejszego kompilatu, wywal zbędne moduły i wtedy nie zapcha Ci się filesystem, genkernel buduje wszystko a dopiero na koniec wykyrwa co masz i ładuje potrzebne moduły.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jak budujesz kernel z palca to initrd jest zbędny chyba, że potrzebujesz jakieś wodotryski w stylu szyfrowania rootfs czy cuś. Co do zapchania sprawdz czy masz General setup > Optimize for size (Look out for broken compilers!)  odpalone, używa wtedy Os zamiast O2 co przekłada się na wygenerowanie mniejszego kompilatu, wywal zbędne moduły i wtedy nie zapcha Ci się filesystem, genkernel buduje wszystko a dopiero na koniec wykyrwa co masz i ładuje potrzebne moduły.

 

Co do: optimize for size - juz to testowalem za sugestia z angielskiego forum. Nie pomoglo. A ze reczna kompilacja zakonczyla sie tym samym, duuuzy kod i zapchanie / zrobilem wiec format i stawiam Gentoo na nowo...

Podczas pierwszej instalacji genkernelem na dziewiczym systemie bylo to samo - zapchany /

Zwiekszylem wiec / z 0.5 G na 1.5 G postawilem system, a podczas kompilacji jadra zastosowalem wersje tardycyjna (dokladnie wg instrukcji z Gentoo.org).

Niestety - po rebocie mam:

 *Quote:*   

> freed kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init= option to kernel ...
> 
> 

 

Co zrobilem zle? Zrobilem wszystko co trzeba krok po kroku co bylo w instukcji.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap6

----------

## SlashBeast

Skoro inita nie znalazło to pewnie zły rootfs przez zmienną root do kernela podałeś. Swoją drogą 0.5G na rootfs dla gentoo to strzał w stope. U mnie rootfs bez distfiles, home, tmpów (/var/tmp i /tmp) zajmuje 6G.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Skoro inita nie znalazło to pewnie zły rootfs przez zmienną root do kernela podałeś. Swoją drogą 0.5G na rootfs dla gentoo to strzał w stope. U mnie rootfs bez distfiles, home, tmpów (/var/tmp i /tmp) zajmuje 6G.

 

Dzieki za wasze podpowiedzi. Co do gruba, rzeczywiscie zla sciezke podalem - mam osobna partycje /boot i / - a podalem dwa razy na /boota :)Juz jest OK.

Co do partycji / - mam oprocz niej na osobnych partycjach /tmp /var /opt /usr /boot /home - wiec przez ostatnie 4 lata / nie mial wiecej niz 200-300MB. Teraz, gdy przestalem uzywac genkernela, razem z X, KDE itp folder / zuzywa tylko70MB! - a ja specjalnie powiekszylem partycje na 1.5 G hehehe

Mysle ze w moim cos skopane bylo ze wspolpraca genkernel i udev, bo jak przegladalem te wszystkie buglisty w poszukiwaniu podpowiedzi na moj problem - co takiego chyba mi mignelo przed oczami. Sa jednak plusy tego ze system sie wysypal. Wczoraj po raz pierwszy od 4 lat, i pierwszy raz na Gentoo skompilowalem jajko metoda tradycyjna. Efekt - genkernel kompilowal do kilkudziesieciu minut, teraz zajmuje to 1-2 minuty  :Smile:  no i w koncu wiem co za moduly mam w systemie  :Smile: )))) Start systemu jest tez zauwazalnie szybszy  :Smile: ))

----------

